# General Topics > Food, Feeders, Live, Frozen, Culturing, etc >  How much is too much?

## LizardMama

I love my frogs and have noticed that they are nicely round but am wondering if it's possible to over feed them? I got my Gray Tree Frog on the 19th (March) and my Fowler's Toad on the 21st (March) and every day I've dropped crickets (dusted) in the cage. The last 2-3 days they've croaked. Should I start skipping a day or just continue giving food every day? Both are right round looking, even the Gray Tree Frog:

----------


## Yusil

Wow, it looks so at home  :Smile:  .

I have a tiny species of tree frog and they don't over eat much, but I noticed that once, Lily (my E. Johnstonei) ate a somewhat large cockroach and her belly was very round looking. She didn't eat for a whole day and sat on one of her vines.

Perhaps it's best to do it every other day, dropping in crickets I mean. They'll hunt what they need and the rest will live for when their hungry again. If you give too many, I think they'll gorge on them and won't hunt for them.

Just sprinkle a few and let them hunt for them and whatever is left over, they'll have to look for them. 

Or as I recall reading somewhere here, try putting your crickets in a small glass bowl/container and let the frogs eat the necessary amount from there. Crickets can't grip the glass, so they can't climb/jump out. And this way you can control how much they get.  :Smile:

----------


## LizardMama

Well I hope he is, I worry more about the little Gray Tree Frog than the Fowler's Toad because it's smaller and I don't see it eating anything. I usually just count the crickets left over when I get up in the morning, usually 2-3 missing in his cage while in the Fowler's Toad's cage near all of his crickets are gone (lil pig!).

----------


## Gail

I'll offer my gray's roaches each day and if they don't take it I'll try the next day.  I feed only from tongs with the frogs so I know for sure who is eating how much.  I've had them go off food for 4 days this past winter.  As long as they aren't skinny, acting normal, and what is going in is coming out, I wouldn't worry about him.  As for the toads, my female has turned into an eating machine.  She will eat anything she can get in her mouth, my male isn't as big an eater, but he still has a nice belly on him.

----------

